# Drywall over plywood



## mike467 (Apr 21, 2012)

Need advice:

I live in a house where my living room wall is right up against my neighbors wall (very common in Sam Francisco). I would like to make my living room wall a little more sound proof so I won't bug my neighbor and currently the wall only has plywood. I read somewhere that adding a piece of drywall over it will help. Any truth to it?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It should be done if the wall only has plywood, especially for fire ratings. Will not stop sound, unless you use Green Glue between the sections.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

We used this...

http://www.nationalgypsum.com/products/..\File\09 29 00-173.pdf

on a project and it worked very well. It is basically a panel that is assembled at the factory with a layer of material similar to the Green Glue that gregzoll mentions sandwiched between 2 sheets of drywall. Finished thickness is 5/8.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Better and cheaper to use two sheets of standard 5/8" drywall and a field application of damping compound. You want all the mass you can get and pre-damped specialty drywall are lightweight.

Also drywall from Home Depot is $7 a sheet.


----------

